# iGrill



## bbquzz (Sep 8, 2012)

My wonderful wife got me an iGrill thermometer for my birthday and I broke it in tonight doing a couple Griff Loafs. After one use it seems like a very cool toy, but I do believe once I learn how to use it it will be a great tool. It operates via Bluetooth so there is a limit to how far you can get from your grill. It has multiple timers and two meat probes so you can track two different items. If you want to know pit temperature you can do one meat and use an ambient temperature probe to monitor the pit temperature. If all works out I'm not sure this might not replace my Maverick. At $80 it is twice the price of the Maverick, but it works with my iPhone


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 9, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Griff (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been thinking about one of those.


----------



## Vermin999 (Sep 10, 2012)

Very nice Buzz. Do you have to use a preset temp or can you set it to what you want if at?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 10, 2012)

What's the distance


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 10, 2012)

V, There are loads of presets if you want to use them, but you can set your own and call them whatever you want. The picture above is for the 2 Griff Loafs, both set to 175° and called Griff 1 and Griff 2. You can name the timers too which is nice if you are old like me and forget which time is set for what 

Dave, with no obstructions outside it will go several hundred feet, throw some walls in the way and you are down to 20-30 feet. The fewer the obstructions the better the reception.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 10, 2012)

Too cool. Now I would need to start off buying a 12 year old kid to follow me around to know how to work it.


----------



## leahp4 (Sep 17, 2012)

This product is awesome! And they're doing free shipping right now with the coupon code: FALL12


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 17, 2012)

Can it cook SPAM?


----------



## Tri Tip (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Can it cook SPAM?


 
Mmmm Spam! 

Pretty cool Buzz


----------



## Griff (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey buzz, I am seriously considering puttiong this on my Christmas.  Now that you had it for a while do you still like it?  Anybody else have one that would like to comment?  Thanks.


----------



## bbquzz (Nov 24, 2012)

Used in in the oven this week to do three turkeys and it was great. It is limited by Bluetooth distance which can be as little as 30 feet if there are a number of walls between the iGrill and you phone. It also does not monitor pit temp like a Maverick, just food temp. I am an iPhone/Apple freak and a bit of a techie so I like it ... a fun gadget, but you can do almost the same thing and more with a $30 Maverick.


----------



## Max1 (Nov 25, 2012)

I think, since I do not fancy the iPhone, or that I do not have a new enough iPod, that I will be getting the BBQ Guru. With the guru you can get it to work on your network too.


----------



## john pen (Nov 26, 2012)

I love the Mavericks, but Ive got a bag full of broken ones and parts. They just dont seem to last for me. I think this is all me !!


----------



## Max1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah when you throw it against the wall they tend to break.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 26, 2012)

Dang small world. I nearly got one of these for my recent birthday celebration. It is a temp gauge which you can see from the cell phone..right? Yall stay ahead of the learning curve on here. I finally decided the old Maverick works good enough for down home folks. I have finally learned how to operate that one sorta. It has been partially cooked..set on by numerous el gordo types..had every species of devils jurine spilt onto. It still works. Its a muracle.


----------



## bbquzz (Nov 27, 2012)

CORRECTION .... The iGrill will monitor the grill grate temperature. You do have to buy an additional probe, but I found the Maverick probes work just fine. I'm doing two Griff Loafs on my Performer, the top temperature is the internal on one of the loafs and the lower temperature is the grill grate.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 29, 2012)

Ive got one and I love it.   I havent figured out how to use the extras but i cant wait.  
This thing will "graph" the cook to.   Im not a techi one bit but this thing is great.  $.02. db


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 29, 2012)

Ive got one and I love it.   I havent figured out how to use the extras but i cant wait.  
This thing will "graph" the cook to.   Im not a techi one bit but this thing is great.  $.02. db

I forgot to mention you can "link" your ipod music on your phone and use different songs as alarms.   

You can also see who else in your area has one as well as post pics and update of what you're cookin'    Very cool.  

None of wich i have tried yet. Haha!   Still prettty cool.


----------

